# Will shrimp be compatible with these tank mates?



## Fern (7 Oct 2013)

Hello
I've a 70l tank up and running for about 2 years, sand substrate, heavily planted with java ferns, moss on wood etc, no co2, with about 25 Mosquito rasbora and 6 Kuhli loach.
Will shrimp (haven't decided what ones yet, and not kept shrimp before!) be ok with these tank mates?
Regards
Fern


----------



## Henry (7 Oct 2013)

Yep. The rasbora might pick off the tiny newborn shrimp if you manage to breed them, but if it's heavily planted, this will only be one or two.


----------



## Fern (7 Oct 2013)

Thanks, yep, was wondering if they might pick off a few tiny ones, hopefully it's planted up enough to allow some to hide and survive, if they do breed.
Fern


----------



## sa80mark (7 Oct 2013)

I may be completely wrong but I think I read somewhere that kuhli loach and shrimp are a big no no ?


----------



## Shrimp Toast (10 Oct 2013)

If you are worried about your fish eating shrimplets and your heart is not set on dwarf shrimp you could look into getting some bamboo shrimp instead. They're larger than dwarf shrimp (Taiwan bees, crystals and cherries) and so not likely to be pestered too much by your Mosquito rasbora and Kuhli loaches. They're also good in community tanks.


----------



## sciencefiction (11 Oct 2013)

I havent' kept mosquito rasboras but the shrimp will certainly be compatible with the kuhli loaches.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Oct 2013)

Mosquito rasboras could be housed with shrimp , and are nice little fish, however They prefer very very soft water Tds from 20-70 and like the  as PH low as possible ( around 5) to thrive. Also like black water too.

Shrimp prefer harder water, obviously depending on what type of shrimp you want. Cherries prefer it around the 200 mark, and struggle a bit at softer levels.


----------



## Fern (11 Oct 2013)

Thanks for all the replies
I'm not all that worried about any shrimplets being eaten as such, as long as a few survive, at least it will help keep the numbers down a bit. I do have soft water where I live, the Mosquito rasbora are lovely little fish and are thriving in their tank.
I have taken the plunge and added 12 cherries two days ago, they seem to be fine at the moment, and are quite active swimming about and grazing on the fern leaves and moss.
I'll keep an eye on them regarding the perameters, and will probably move them to a tank of their own.... if I can catch them 
Fern


----------



## Fern (14 Feb 2014)

Just a quick update on this, Shrimp are doing well, a few pic's, not the best quality, apologies. Lot's of baby shrimp do seem to survive, but the tank is certainly not over-run with them, so I guess a few are picked off.
Fern


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2014)

Hi Fern, Good to hear your shrimp are breeding  Love the pics  The second pic Is superb with the Shrimp & Loach


----------



## Fern (20 Feb 2014)

Thank you Roy, I really like Kuhli loach, fantastic personalities, love the way they drape themselves on the plants and 'pop' out from under the wood


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Feb 2014)

Fern said:


> Thank you Roy, I really like Kuhli loach, fantastic personalities, love the way they drape themselves on the plants and 'pop' out from under the wood


 
Hi Fern, well your lucky  I had some many years ago i only got to see them when i cleaned out the tank


----------



## Fern (20 Feb 2014)

Greenfinger2 said:


> I had some many years ago i only got to see them when i cleaned out the tank


 
I think they become quite bold the more cover they have ie lots of plants and hidey holes, I assume it gives them more security.


----------



## sciencefiction (20 Feb 2014)

My kuhlis are out all the time but they have a tank to themselves with just cherry shrimp.


----------

